# Game #66: Los Angeles Lakers (47-18) @ Phoenix Suns (40-25) - 3/12



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or by illegal method *
*Previous Game: W 113-105 Vs. Indiana Pacers*












*Phoenix Suns (40-25) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














*Los Angeles Lakers (47-18)

Starters: 





































PG Derek Fisher | SG Kobe Bryant | SF Ron Artest | PF Pau Gasol | C Andrew Bynum * 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS!*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We don't even get an "OH ****" anymore? How sad.

Suns will probably win.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Eh, it's a rivalry and Suns have been playing well. I thought about it for a sec.


I'd also like to say, it's ABOUT ****ING TIME they play again. It's been a week and feels longer. I was having withdrawal. Used to having games on. Hopefully, they'll be fresh more than rusty.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns better win this >_>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Shall be interesting. . . . but I have a feeling Suns come out flat and Lakers end up taking the game at the end.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice And-1 by Amare. Suns down 15-16, with a free throw coming up for them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare with the runner and1. 

He has 8 pts, 5 rebs. 


16-15, Lakers 5:53 left. Amare still has a FT coming up.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, yay I beat Diss to something after a long time... Then again I haven't posted much lately anyways, lol ^_^


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, Amare slames it home right after the break and Phil calls a 20 sec timeout, haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare destroying their front line 

15 pts(6-11) 7 rebs

24-18, Suns 2:54 left


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow, Amare is a man possessed tonight. I love it ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Collins has been awesome off the bench. Needs to get some regular time, even when Frye comes back. 


31-24, Suns at the end of 1.

Amare 17 pts (6-11), 8 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Awesome no look pass by Dragic to Lopez on the break for the wide open dunk.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, we had like 3-4 offensive rebounds until Dragic dropped in to Lopez for the dunk.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Man, I love how this bench plays with so much energy and passion.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Man, I love how this bench plays with so much energy and passion.


Best bench we've had in the Nash era.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just like that after an Artest 3 and Bynum score. It's a 2 pt game.

40-38, Suns with 4:27 left.

Also, a matter of time before Kobe awakes.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Sweet sweet Lou. He is smashing the lakers


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Way to go Suns... Way to give up the lead in the final minutes >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

53-46 Lakers at the end of half. LA outscored us 29-15 in that qrter and ended it on 15-6 run.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The starters were overrested. The bench got tired and the starters were out of it by the time they got back into the game


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Yeah the starters looked terrible in the 2nd Q. We aren't going to beat the Nets with our starting back court playing like this, let alone the Lakers.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

77-73, Lakers at the end of 3. Suns on a 17-6 run.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic For 3!

Kobe scores.


And Dragic finds Lou for the slam!

Offensive on Odom.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Vujacic pissed off Dragic. Enter the Dragon


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Collins to Amundson for alley oop for reverse dunk!! Wow.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Love Collin's savvy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lopez has got to get that ****ing rebound. Played like **** most of this game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Then Hill missed a couple of point blank shots.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> Lopez has got to get that ****ing rebound. Played like **** most of this game.


Gotta go with Collins to close this one out


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Gentry getting those Ts and giving them 2 ptscost us this game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They're getting away with a lot BS too. Mugging Lou who's killed them all game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash and Amare pick n roll and Amare with big slam.


Odom miss.

And Nash misses **** you 3. Lou goes chasing for it and looked like he got shoved. No call.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash throws it away on a fast break chance that could've cut it to 2.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich misses 3. Lakers rebound. It's game over.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> Gentry getting those Ts and giving them 2 ptscost us this game.


No, those were good techs. Lou could have been injured on that play. Lou has been fouled like three times in these final minutes. He's was even shoved into the stands by odom without a call. Lopez got the quick two pf in the first and was out of it for the rest of the game.

The suns had a chance to win it but just couldn't finish it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, he didn't cost us the game. But I disagree. You gotta keep your cool and not screw over your team who's playing hard and has a chance to win a game, despite no calls/mugging he got.. Complain about it afterwards.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

With the week off, OKC has caught up to us and lead by a game. Jazz finally lose and we can't take advantage of it. We're also only a half game ahead of San Antonio for 6th spot.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

But the lakers and jazz are all that's left for the team to face that are contenders


----------

